

Twitter acquires Bagcheck - razin
http://bagcheck.com/blog/03-bagchecking-into-twitter

======
shalmanese
Bagcheck had so much promise :(. The UI was so elegantly designed and there
are still bits of it that I'm trying to pull apart for my own designs.

At the end of the day though, the engagement just wasn't there. You would go
on there a few times, check out a couple of bags, maybe create one or two and
then never come back. It's sad it didn't work out but the founders are all
insanely talented people and I'm sure whatever they go on to do next, it will
also be awesome.

------
jkaljundi
Quite interesting they went for one of the smallest ones in this sphere and
not Pinterest:
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/bagcheck.com+pinterest.com+...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/bagcheck.com+pinterest.com+svpply.com/)
\- also similar is thefancy.com.

~~~
faramarz
Thanks for mentioning Pinterest as a comparison, because for the life of me, I
couldn't figure out what Bagcheck was or how to use it.

Pinterest on the other hand took me a mere 10seconds to figure out what it was
and how enthusiastically I wanted to use it.

~~~
groby_b
If you don't mind, would you explain what the draw is? (I'm genuinely trying
to understand. I don't _get_ pinterest, and given the interest it's
generating, I'd love to...)

~~~
faramarz
For me personally, it was the right tool at the right time.

I got tired of saving pictures of the products and architectures I liked. I
was searching but I don't remember how I came across Pinterest, but when I
did, I had to get in. It was early in their beta, so I sent off an email to
Ben and said if you want a loyal user, let me in right now.. and he did. It
was exactly what I needed!

I've been collecting all the gems of the industrial design world ever since. I
even got my mom registered so she can find inspiration for her home
renovation.

It's very visually appealing. None stop inspiration.

------
transition
Annoys me when i can't create an account on a site without a twitter or
facebook account. Not everybody uses these services.

~~~
mitchellhislop
I see this fairly often. Why not make an account solely for auth/signup on
these sites. Most of the time people who say this talk about how they don't
have the time, don't want to be on social media, concerns about privacy, etc.
If you have an account just for logging in to FB Connect, it seems like the
problems are alleviated.

~~~
michaelschade
I think the concern here is that, even if you make an account specifically for
the purpose of authenticating to other websites, you're still telling
Facebook, Google, Twitter... which websites you're signing up on, which they
of course have an interest in knowing so that they can better profile you as a
user.

 _Note: I have accounts on these sites and actively use them, just my guess as
to other peoples' rationale behind not getting an account._

------
khangtoh
Looks like just a talent acquisition of one developer. The other co-founder,
Luke, is not even joining Twitter. If I would to guess, the acquisition is sub
$500,000. Any other guesses?

~~~
brianm
Sam is worth _well_ over 500k.

~~~
hashbo
That was my impression too :-)

------
smackfu
Is this a talent acquisition, or does Twitter plan to roll this into their
site somehow?

------
matthewj
Wish I had come across BagCheck before. It looks like a great site!

------
joshu
congrats, sam and luke!

